# Rain in wk. 6 of budding ? Bad ?



## mountain man (Sep 14, 2006)

I am container growing a few special gals. The weather has turned wet, and i was wondering if it hurts the trichs and potency. I can bring them in, but if not to worry, then heck....    i won't !!!  Great info here guys! Keep up the good work!!!
                               Mountain Man


----------



## Mutt (Sep 14, 2006)

The thing that nailed me was too much rain and the dreaded bud rot. I'd keep an eye out on em, but rain shouldn't hurt. Just have good drainage on those pots and keep your eye on the buds.


----------



## sandman (Sep 14, 2006)

IMO,I don't think a little rain will hurt at all.Just keep an eye out for mold if the buds are wet for a while.Where I live my main concern outside is the cold during flowering.The plant I started in a greenhouse I eventually put it outside,but lately the temp has really dropped so I put it back in the greenhouse yesterday.If it is raining LOTS where you are I guess putting it inside couldn't hurt either.I'm sure some more experienced outdoor guys will have some good advice for you.


----------



## mountain man (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Sandman,  we got the cold too! Always a worry that not enough sun, or too cold of temps will not let them ripen well. Tropical Montana, ya know?   Have not ever spied any mildewish rot stuff ?  Seems i'd just as soon they not even get wet, really. They just look so perfect the way they are.
                                                           MM


----------



## astra007 (Sep 15, 2006)

if yer 6 weeks into flower and you think its to wet or cold?  you got room?  bring them in man.  why take a chance when yer almost done? you can finish a few inside under a 1000w and keep a few outside fer experimental purposes.  but its yer loss  or gain.


----------



## KADE (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know where you live... but i know where i am budrot is HUGE this year.


----------

